# Two unrelated projects completed



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

To All,

I finished up two separate unrelated projects today. 

The first was the white ash trestle base. Imagine a 4' x 8' granite slab sitting atop the base. It's built stout to support the weight evenly and the top slats line up perfectly. Pretty basic really, the most beautiful thing about this table is that it was paid for in advance. It was a quick build, I started it on Monday.

The other project was the rocker. This is only my third completed rocking chair but I am progressing in my product development. I really nailed the comfort factor, at least for my body type but everyone who's sat in it agrees that is is very comfortable and it rocks real swell too. One friend tried it who weighs about three hundred or so, he like it too and the chair didn't complain at. Its pretty hefty. The crest rail is big leaf maple burl that I harvested myself, The frame is big leaf also and the seat is white ash. 

I think it's a handsome chair but I can still see a lot of room for improvement in the design. I'm going to work on developing more sculptural flowing lines. It's sort of got a friendly ruggedness to it now which I don't find unpleasant. It would look great in a log cabin or on a big porch.

Both these projects were designed and built from scratch by me. 

I used a low sheen non-yellowing lacquer on the table base and used wipe on poly on the chair. 

Constructive criticism welcomed, Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No criticism...just accolades!*

You don't leave any room for criticism, Bret. I guess that's a criticism. :laughing: You just keep gettin' better! :yes: bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Well done on both counts. I wish I could make a chair, a rocker like that, even better. 

I'd love to see the table with the slab on it, I'm sure it would be awesome.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice job on both projects. I really like the lines of the chair.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I like to think that I have a good vocabulary,,,,,, but I don't have words for how spectacular that chair is. Great job!!!


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

ummm errerrr humminina , wow.! will you teach me how to do work likr that , i mean wow.


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

damyankee425 said:


> ummm errerrr humminina , wow.! will you teach me how to do work likr that , i mean wow.


Only constructive criticism I have is what yankee said. Beautiful work!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! Those look terrific!

~tom


----------



## byron9393 (Nov 19, 2010)

Love that rocker. That is one awesome chair.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I think everything looks fantastic. You should be very proud of this work. I know that I would be. Great job.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome work as always. You inspire me with your ability to design and build projects.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Chair style is great, the ash seat and the burl crest rail are a very nice combination.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good gravy, I can just feel all the pains you put into your work. There is not much I can add that the other fellows haven't already said. Beautiful!!


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Great job Bret.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> Good gravy, I can just feel all the pains you put into your work. There is not much I can add that the other fellows haven't already said. Beautiful!!


Jim,

No pains. Both these projects were very enjoyable for me. I do this because I love it.

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

So far the chair is the clear winner. No comments on the table. As I suspected.

This is a great site to post your work. The comments are very kind and supportive. 

Today was a good day. I sold some furniture out of my shop. Now I can buy more wood. 

Thanks for the support.

Kenbo, I am currently enjoying some of your fine Canadian export brewski.

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Friendly ruggedness*

Yup, that's a good call. You mentiuoned more flowing lines, but I from what I "see" just reduce each member by 1/4" or so, thin it up a bit and you'll have a more refined piece. JMO (constructive of course) :laughing: bill


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Bret, how'd you shape the burl piece on the rocker? I can't tell if it's actually bent or just looks curved because of the picture angles... I would suspect it would have to have some curve to be comfortable. She's a beauty.

As for the tressle, I like everything except the feet. I understand it needs to be sturdy but I think, based on some of your other work I've seen, something a little more "ornate" for lack of a better word, would have done that thing some justice. That said, they feet do fit with the rest of the design quite appropriately so maybe I'm just being picky.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

frankp said:


> Bret, how'd you shape the burl piece on the rocker? I can't tell if it's actually bent or just looks curved because of the picture angles... I would suspect it would have to have some curve to be comfortable. She's a beauty.
> 
> As for the tressle, I like everything except the feet. I understand it needs to be sturdy but I think, based on some of your other work I've seen, something a little more "ornate" for lack of a better word, would have done that thing some justice. That said, they feet do fit with the rest of the design quite appropriately so maybe I'm just being picky.


Frank,

The crest rail of the rocking chair is carved or shaped from a solid piece of burl and is all curves.

The table design was requested to have "simple, straight forward" lines by the purchaser. 

Bret


----------



## dvmweb (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful job. Very artsy, but, not too much. Nice.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, with such great craftsmanship, how to you critique it? I do wonder what that chair/burl would look like with some BLO and a high gloss... but it's awesome the way it is. I'll take two of each please!!:yes:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Stick said:


> Wow, with such great craftsmanship, how to you critique it? I do wonder what that chair/burl would look like with some BLO and a high gloss... but it's awesome the way it is. I'll take two of each please!!:yes:


I agree, the photo doesn't show the grain very well which has more to do with my photography skills than the finish.

Thanks, Bret


----------

